# Compatibility



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

I have 4 small Hemichromis Lifalili (small being 1-2 inches) and I would like to put them in a 45 gallon tank with 8 small Amazonia Cichlids. This doesn't have to be their permanent home, but could it work for awhile? Neither of the fish are in the 45 tank now so no territories have been created. It will be new to everyone! (Using a canister filter off another tank so no worries, it won't cycle.)


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I would say that it is fine for a little while, but once they reach breeding age i would remove breeding pairs and put them in their seperate tanks. i dont know how long they could live together but i am sure someone else do.

Hope this helps


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, it oughta work okay until you can set up another tank.


----------

